# Lightweight Shoulder Protection?



## cmrocks (Sep 30, 2013)

Hi,

Sitting on my computer with a separated AC joint in my shoulder right now. Thinking about body armour. I ride all mountain, lots of uphills etc so I want something light weight and not too hot. I have a Fox Titan for lift access stuff but its way too heavy for normal wear.

Best I've found online so far is this POC Spine VPD Tee.

Spine VPD Tee - POC

I wish it just had the soft armour for the shoulders instead of hard.

Anything similar to this?


----------



## cmrocks (Sep 30, 2013)

The other one I've found that looks interesting is the TLD.

https://www.troyleedesigns.com/products/5230-02

Are either of these suitable for AM riding or just too hot?


----------



## Nuck Biker (Jul 3, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your injury.

I think the POC is overkill for AM. It meets motorcycle standards.

I'm glad you mentioned the TLD shirt as I'd like to check that out myself. It looks burly, but some initial consumer reviews I've read indicate that it's light and comfortable.

Another option is to check out the Race Face which I hopefully will get to try on this weekend.


----------



## brmeyer135 (Mar 1, 2013)

You also might look at the ROCKGARDN Rollcage advertised on this page: Rockgardn Flak Jacket
Or, I mentioned on another thread: this Moose Racing..Moose Racing - Expedition Body Armor: BTO SPORTS
it would protect elbows also.


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

From my experience, body armor does little for AC separations. Mine have been separated way to many times.


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Alpine Star A10 is what I use to protect my shoulders after a few injuries I decided some trails are to risky for me to not gear up.
I like the breathability and coverage better than most.


----------



## cmrocks (Sep 30, 2013)

Thanks guys.

I really like the look of the Rockgarden Rollcage as well as the Race Face Flank.

I do wear something more substantial for lift assisted riding but I want something lightweight for AM riding that I'll actually wear when I go out riding.

I don't think any of these pieces would have prevented my shoulder separation but it may have lessened the severity. The pads would help to distribute force a bit.

Either way, it looks like I have about 4 - 6 weeks to shop around and find something before I'm back on the bike!


----------



## Trail_Blazer (May 30, 2012)

Chexk out the fox kits too. I like em.


----------



## Don Anderson (Jun 27, 2014)

I am a PT and the mechanism of injury is out stretched arm jammed into AC joint causing a grade 1-3 separation. You who have experienced it know this. Not sure how any of the above units would protect you from this trauma?


----------



## bertrenolds (Jul 7, 2013)

How light you thinking? if your mainly looking for shoulder protection like I was I finally picked up the one industries exo jacket. Cheap, breathable and not too much padding so you stay cool on long uphill rides. Other options available but they are expensive or just suck because of sizing issues cough dianese cough. exo jackets price search https://www.google.com/#q=one+industries+exo+jacket&tbm=shop

Here is what I thought of the exo jacket. http://forums.mtbr.com/apparel-prot...o-riding-one-idustries-exo-jacket-920633.html

This thing looks nice! How hot is it? I would wear it skiing
Spine VPD Tee - POC

The rockgarder rollcage looks ok but it could use more shoulder protection and less arm protection. Rockgardn Flak Jacket
No idea on sizing


----------

